# Live in Europe. Do I join DAE Europe or USA?



## michpich35 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi

I am from the UK. I have points currently in RCI (deposited from Wyndham Timeshare) someone told be about DAE, I had a little look around the website. I would just like to ask being from the UK if I wanted to join up are thier different sites for UK & USA? The reason I ask was when I needed to speak to RCI about my deposits I phoned the UK arm, and they transferred me to the USA as my points were from a US based company.

The DAE network sounds very good, espiecially for the 'Bonus Weeks' option, so would like to look into this. 

Can you also let me know how much it is to deposit a week, and also does it matter what the trading power and points amounts are like with RCI?

Thank You  in advance

Michelle


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 7, 2011)

Probably, joining the UK office of DAE would be best for you.  It really makes no difference.  It doesn't cost anything to give DAE a deposit.  I'm not sure what the exchange cost would be for you (using pounds sterling?), but your local office would be happy to "fill you in" on everything you need to know.

DAE is an "EXCELLENT" system/company --- MY opinion !!!

Tony


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jan 7, 2011)

we live in the UK and own weeks in the USA.  we have never been in RCI but have used DAE occasionally.  We deposit our weeks into DAE UK - I think when we first did so DAE did not have a US operation and we have never considered doing anything else.  We are trading our US weeks for summer weeks in Spain so DAE UK works just fine for us.

I think the US and UK versions of DAE work slightly differently (eg with respect to Gold membership), and I suspect they may show differenet inventory, so where you want to exchange to may be relevent.

I've always found DAE to be really helpful and knowledgable (unlike RCI!) on the phone so it may be best if you call them and ask your questions directly.


----------



## michpich35 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. from looking at thier website it looks like DAE Europe/USA are 1 and the same. I will call tomorrow for clarification. - Can't wait to start using them!


----------



## Ask DAE (Jan 10, 2011)

Howdy folks thanks again for the inquiry. We service our members based on where they live rather than where they own. So if you live in the UK you would do your business (deposits and exchanges) with our UK office. 

Thanks again for the interest in DAE!


----------

